
Ai creeps nearer via bee algorithms and crowdsourcing - ColinWright
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/feature/2119083/artificial-intelligence-creeps-nearer-bee-algorithms-crowdsourcing
======
ColinWright
The quotation for me:

    
    
        Watson: 2,280 processor cores, 15TB of RAM,
        20 tons of air conditioning, requiring 80KW
        of electricity to power it all.
    
       "Compare that to a brain that weighs two pounds,
        fits in a shoebox, and that you can power with
        a tuna fish sandwich," said Ferrucci.

